# What is the difference between H4 and 9003?



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I went to look at lightbulbs today, I am kindof unhappy with my silverstars, i think it might just be me.

I looked, there are H4 bulbs, then there are 9003 bulbs, they look exactly the same are the same wattage, have the exact same filament, and the 9003 bulbs say H4 on the base.

is there any difference at all?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they are the same, I don;t know why they do that, but I've seen that too.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

9003 is the SAE name, H4 is the European designation.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> I went to look at lightbulbs today, I am kindof unhappy with my silverstars, i think it might just be me.
> 
> I looked, there are H4 bulbs, then there are 9003 bulbs, they look exactly the same are the same wattage, have the exact same filament, and the 9003 bulbs say H4 on the base.
> 
> is there any difference at all?



Why U don't like silverstars???? wich one are U looking for???

:cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i like them alot more now, they were aimed poorly and I thought it was the bulbs, but presently I am much happier with the light output and the silverstars too.

previously I was thinking that the silverstars being whiter made them scatter too much in the rain / fog. but i'll have to wait and see how this acorrected aiming works next time it rains.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> i like them alot more now, they were aimed poorly and I thought it was the bulbs, but presently I am much happier with the light output and the silverstars too.
> 
> previously I was thinking that the silverstars being whiter made them scatter too much in the rain / fog. but i'll have to wait and see how this acorrected aiming works next time it rains.


Thanks, I was thinking to get a set of them, they're not available here at Mexico but I'll get 'em next travel to USA, that's why i need all the info 'cause I won't have a lot of time to research.

:cheers:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

realstically, the only advantage is the color, the Xtra-Vision ones in the pink and black box are reputed to be the best standard bulbs. a set of silverstars will run you $50 and some say they don't last as long as regular bulbs.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Even with them properly aimed and with a good beam pattern, I have found that Silverstars do not perform well enough in rain or for to make it worthwhile to have if you encounter this situation a lot. I do find they are an improvement in the dry or especially when there is snow on the ground. I'll probably switch to Xtra-Vision in Spring.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*Xtra-Visions*

I had the silverstars and they do look whiter and seemed brighter than the stockers, but they were useless in the rain & fog at night. I now run the Xtra-Vision bulbs and i must say they offer much better visibility in the rain & fog. According to sylvania the 9003 XV bulbs are 30% brighter than stockers and last twice as long, i like them...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Hella H4+50%*

It's really difficult to get sylverstars or any decent quality bulbs here except for Hella so....

I've got a set of Hella H4+50% USA part#78151 they work fine, much better than any "Semi-Xenon" bulbs (even Hella's).

H4+50% are regular color 60/55W, and works great with my stock headlights, at night, fog and/or rain, I don't know snow 'cause it never snows here, I'll tell you later how it works with my newer crystal clear headlamps.

Did anybody try these bulbs????????????

:cheers:


----------

